# Clover Planting Question



## Gypsi

I'm sure hoping there will be replies on this, as I am about to order clover seed and pray for rain. I will be planting my wildflowers tomorrow, anytime before fall rain is fine, but the clover seed isn't even ordered yet. I am obviously in Texas

Gypsi


----------



## rwurster

The only problems I have had with broadcasting at this time is that if I'm going to let the seed set over the winter to germinate in the spring, birds usually eat most of the seed before it gets to germinate. If you can germinate it before the winter I dont think you will have any problems.


----------



## jrbbees

You might try casting your seed then mowing or bush-hoging the field just afterwards. The purpose is to stir the grass and cause the seed to fall down deeper towards the ground so it will harder for the burds to pick it up


----------



## buhbee

I live in central Tennessee, and around here farmers who sow clover do so in January and early February. The freezing and thawing of the ground works on the hard seed covering, and the clover comes up in March and April. This past winter I broadcast 7 pounds of white dutch clover seed thinly over 3 acres and had a good stand of clover until the dearth in August. Call your local farmer's co-op and ask them.

Greg


----------



## Gypsi

But what kind of clover do bees like best. I am about to cast caution to the wind and order white dutch, red and crimson.

Gypsi


----------



## Intheswamp

I think crimson requires a bee with a long probiscus, primarily bumblebees. Caucasians are reported to have a long probiscus.

I'm considering planting some New Zealand white clover. Drought tolerant, low-growing, perennial.

Many clovers are annuals or biennials and not good for drought conditions. 

Ed


----------



## Gypsi

Well the white was cheap, the red wasn't, but if I ever get a goat it is good forage, and I refrigerate my seed so it keeps well. The crimson, bumbles or not, a pollinator is a pollinator and it is good. Besides which, I placed the order 3 hours ago. And the prairie purple clover I ordered, I have some mixed in my wildflower mix, and it and galliardia are the only things that bloomed all the way through the drought, so I got another package of it. I had fun. I garden. I like wildflowers and bees. Wildflowers are way less stressful. Once established dutch white clover is drought hardy because it is all over my daughter's yard, and that house was vacant a year before she bought it. The st augustine died, the clover lived...

Thank you though, I don't know where to get New Zealand. I ordered from Stock Seed company in Nebraska.

Gypsi


----------



## spunky

Ron 252 

I'd hold off till next spring. I'd spend most of my budget on the white dutch. I am trying criminson for the first time next spring, red clovers' floret is to long for honey bees


----------



## Jon11

Intheswamp said:


> I think crimson requires a bee with a long probiscus, primarily bumblebees. Caucasians are reported to have a long probiscus.
> 
> Ed


Crimson clover is fine, it is red clover that requires the long probiscus. The only problem with Crimson is that it only blooms for a couple of weeks, whereas white clover will bloom as long as there is moisture if you mow it a couple of times.


----------



## bullitt02797

I just moved to a rural area on 3 acres of land. About 2.5 acres of it was grass and weeds. I cleared it and broadcasted white clover the first week of September along with some annual rye. The purpose of the rye is that it germinates in 5-7 days where the clover takes about 2-3 weeks with sufficient water. Once the rye germinates it will help hold the clover in if we have any heavy rains before it has a chance to take root and it will die back this winter and allow the clover to take over in the spring. 

That being said it doesn't really matter if you plant in the spring or in the fall. The clover will grow either way. The only thing to consider is when you want it to bloom the first year. If you plant in the spring it will not get a head on it until the fall. If you plant in the fall it wont grow very tall but it will build good root structure and bloom earlier in the spring.

These are just my observations from what my father and I have done on his land. 

What kind of fertilizers do you guys use for your clover? I had one farmer tell me use 7-27-27 a few times a year and another tell me to put urea (something like 46-0-0) down in the fall. The 7-27-27 sounds more suitable to me since clover is nitrogen fixing and I wouldnt think it would need heavy nitrogen at all once its established. So far I havent used any fertilizers and have had decent luck. Any thoughts?


----------



## catskill

Hello new here and saw this question i believe you are in the same zone as Iam here some of the Farmers here plant red Crimson clover in September as cover crop it gets a chance to start growing then in spring starts growing and ends up almost two feet tall.the fields are so red in blooms i believe you could see it from outer space but those farmers who grow strawberries dont leave it up as they cant stand to see bees on it bwhen they have strawberries in bloom so it gets plowed under.


----------



## Lost Bee

I planted red and white clover a few times. I found it did better when I took one large bag 
of topsoil and mixed the seeds with pea innoculant in it before broadcasting the mixture. 
The innoculant really helps the clovers capture more atmospheric nitrogen to convert 
into nitrates. Luckily, the innoculant and clover seeds are available at most gardening 
stores and online at reasonable prices. 

I found it works much better than just throwing the seeds alone on the surface and 
hoping for the best. It also covers the seeds and helps camouflage them a little from 
birds prying eyes all at the same time. 

If the weather is too cold the seeds will just wait till next spring to germinate and grow.
Unlike vegetables, clovers naturally drop their seeds in the fall and stay near the surface 
till next spring. I also read that clover seeds can be spread on the snow just before it all
melts away. The water from the melting snow helps drive the seeds into the soil. 

So planting even in late fall can't hurt. If anything it's one less thing you'll have to 
worry about next spring. A bit of bonemeal broadcasted after helps out as well.
A soil test could reveal the pH as well. Clovers do best when the soil pH is 6 to 7.5. 
If it's lower than pH 6 just throw in some limestone slowly over time to help out. 
But not too much that you burn the plants. With limestone and all fertilizers, 
a little is better than none and too much burns.

So good luck.


----------



## T.J.

i dont want to hi-jack this thread but, i was wondering if anyone knew what rate to drill white clover into an exsisting fescue pasture would be if you used a no -till drill?all the information i can find says 2-3 lbs/acre broadcast
thanks,
T.J.


----------



## Intheswamp

Jon11 said:


> Crimson clover is fine, it is red clover that requires the long probiscus. The only problem with Crimson is that it only blooms for a couple of weeks, whereas white clover will bloom as long as there is moisture if you mow it a couple of times.


Thanks for the clarification, Joh11. I definitely can use all the guidance that I can get! 

Ed


----------



## catskill

hello one of the things i left out here is the half and one acre plots now planted with crimson clover once it gets past its main bloom the farmers turns it under as a cover crop .then vegetables get planted for market.but while all those blooms are open helps bees build up for squash crop.


----------



## Frontyard Beekeeper

I'm glad that someone asked that question. I just bought 27 lbs of yellow clover seed. I suppose the same applies to it as well.


----------



## KathyRRozier

the seeds are produced in a soft white flower. White clover to thrive, the soil must be well drained, kept moist and grown in full to moderate Sun They should be grown in trays or flower boxes that will allow the tip to make contact with the soil to produce the "corridors ". If grown indoors, should be in a sunny or stretch the stems and the plant will become "leggy" with small leaves. 
GROWTH OF SEEDS: 

Seeds can be sown in small pots or trays with any mixture moist, well drained soil. For best results, we recommend using a mixture of seeds packed game. 
The seeds should be distributed on the surface of moist soil and lightly covered with additional soil. Use 1 / 4 teaspoon of seeds in one square foot of area. The pot or tray should be placed in a shady place until the seeds germinate, which will be in about a week. Keep the soil moist and not let the soil dry. After germination of the seeds and the leaves seem to move to a sunny place. 
When two or three true clover leaves (3 leaves) have been formed, you can start fertilizing with an all-purpose fertilizer at the recommended dose for the container. If necessary, low density, weak plants. Plants should be completed in 8-10 weeks. 
Transplant when roots at the bottom of the drainage potholes. 
Transplanting: 

Depending on how you started your seeds, you want to transplant to a larger container when roots appear at the bottom of the pot or tray. Be careful not to damage roots when transplanting. Use a soil mix with good drainage. After transplanting continue fertilization as before. 
OUTDOOR CARE: 

Keep plants well watered (make sure container drains well) and store it in a sunny spot. Continue fertilization as before. Try to keep the tip in contact with the ground and remove the damaged leaves. Outdoor growing in full sun is preferred for best growth and flowering. 
OUTDOOR CARE: 

Attention outdoors is the same as the internal care, except increase the fertilization of the amount recommended for outdoor container plants. Clover can also be planted in outdoor beds. Dormant plants during the winter and re-emerge in the spring. A garden shed always comes in handy when planting outdoors. 
SEED STORAGE: 

If you are saving seed for future planting, seal seed and store in a cool, dry place. For prolonged storage, you can refrigerate or freeze the seeds.

silk bamboo trees


----------

